# Forest service road not open yet and bear hunt in 2 weeks



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anybody else with a summer bear tag running into issues with roads not being open yet? I had to get my bait sites approved by using onX, no boots on the ground yet. I know the areas really well so I’ll be fine but its pretty frustrating that I can’t get in to where I need to be yet. Specifically the Diamond fork- right fork Hobblecreek loop. Most years it is open in late April. FS says not until May 15th this year. I wonder it it’s a road issue or “just because”? FS couldn’t tell me. This is just me getting antsy


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

This is about the 3rd road I've heard of not opening until later. Honestly, i'd start making plans on hoofing it, or finding alternate shortcuts you might not have otherwise thought to use. I've seen some creative jackassary over this last week during the turkey hunt with some people too lazy to walk. Granted, packing out a bear is way different then a 20 pound bird.

Why the closure? My guess is flash floods or spring runoffs. On one road I personally saw this last week, the sign posted indicated that some dumbass 's got themselves trapped during a flash flood. Lots of newbies these days, all it takes is one dumbass to ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you called the Forest Service or County Rd department and asked them? 

I have a road to the south of me that just opened up this last Wednesday. It was a county road that went through US Forest Service land but the county controlled the gate on it.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Critter said:


> Have you called the Forest Service or County Rd department and asked them?
> 
> I have a road to the south of me that just opened up this last Wednesday. It was a county road that went through US Forest Service land but the county controlled the gate on it.


Forest service just says May 15th. They do not know why the delayed opening.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The normal rational is protecting the road from damage during mud season. But I don't know if that applies here.

I also know USFS has been hurting for personnel more and more each season. And my understanding is these agencies aren't immune from the hiring issues of the last year+.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a key to every gate in the state, so do all of you. It's called a 20# double jack. Don't let the FS catch you though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I have a key to every gate in the state, so do all of you. It's called a 20# double jack. Don't let the FS catch you though.


I used to carry a 48 inch master key. It worked on cables and chains and any lock out there but then they started putting the locks inside steel boxes

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I used to carry a 48 inch master key. It worked on cables and chains and any lock out there but then they started putting the locks inside steel boxes


Pro tip, never cut the lock. Cut a link the lock is locked to, then add a new lock to the end of the chain through their lock. Sometimes the added lock will stay there for years...

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Pro tip, never cut the lock. Cut a link the lock is locked to, then add a new lock to the end of the chain through their lock. Sometimes the added lock will stay there for years...
> 
> -DallanC


I used to do that only to come back a couple of months later to find that the chain had been replaced and that I needed to do it again. I took care of the phone line that feed Shoulder Summit and ran down to the old Sky View Cafe. Where the line crossover the Scofield road was a gate that took you up onto the mountain to the north west. I couldn't tell you how many locks I went through as that property changed hands a number of times in just a few years. There was another gate over on the Emma Park Rd that I would put a lock on only to have it gone. Finally there was a sign on the fence for a outfitter, so I asked a dispatcher to pull up the number so that I knew who I was talking to. It turned out that it was her husband who had a outfitting business and had put their home phone number on the signs. Shortly there after the signs had a different number on them and I never did have any problems getting through the gate.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Pro tip, never cut the lock. Cut a link the lock is locked to, then add a new lock to the end of the chain through their lock. Sometimes the added lock will stay there for years...
> 
> -DallanC


Yep, that's the creative jackassery I was referring to. Not meaning to call you a Jackass Dallan. It's pretty effing obvious when someone puts a bright shiny new masterlock on the backside of the gate chain where it can't be seen. I've also seen some someone pull up piles and run their jeep over and through a creek. Saw a guy doing that this last week. Ran 3 jeeps through and closed the gate behind him like he owned the place. I'll admit, it chaps my hide.

Now, I don't agree with closures, I just follow the rules, with the possible exception of "closed to foot traffic". That's just denying the mountain, and I won't abide by that if it's public land. Then i'll just get off the freaking road if I hear a vehicle. Yeah i'm a hypocrite.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I cant believe were talking about doing illegal stuff like cutting, breaking locks and chains etc. I know I've never done it.   What works best is a good 12,000lb wench to pull the post out. I've seen it done before and it's hilarious seeing the "tree cop" scratching his head and wondering how he's going to fix that mess.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Man I think I'd be embarrassed riding around with a 12,000lb wench in the truck. But to each his own 🍺


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Man I think I'd be embarrassed riding around with a 12,000lb wench in the truck. But to each his own 🍺


Yo got me there on a spelling error LOL. Ya, that would be something to see. Just as long as the *"WENCH"* is a strawberry blond it'll look a little better. 😕


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Forest Service travel maps list road opening and closing dates. Some administrators are flexible and may delay locking off a road or open it early depending on conditions. Others are strictly by the book. The current one for the Logan ranger district goes by the book.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Forest Service travel maps list road opening and closing dates. Some administrators are flexible and may delay locking off a road or open it early depending on conditions. Others are strictly by the book. The current one for the Logan ranger district goes by the book.


There's a FS guy that thinks he's the "master of the mountain" on the Nebo. I've ran into that guy before, and he needs a good attitude adjustment!! I asked him a few years ago why the gate wasn't open two weeks after the date for opening it. He told me that he'd open it when he felt like it. He is a real "DICK" and I so much wanted to rearrange his attitude that day. I guess he was earning his $12 an hour pay that week.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> There's a FS guy that thinks he's the "master of the mountain" on the Nebo. I've ran into that guy before, and he needs a good attitude adjustment!! I asked him a few years ago why the gate wasn't open two weeks after the date for opening it. He told me that he'd open it when he felt like it. He is a real "DICK" and I so much wanted to rearrange his attitude that day. I guess he was earning his $12 an hour pay that week.


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

Well I like the road closures. It’s nice to keep some areas untouched for a while. It’s good for the habitats. I get above these gates often and it’s my favorite time of year to get out because there’s a lot of privacy and it’s quiet. It would be good for the world if more people went for a nice quiet walk in the woods.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

runallday said:


> Well I like the road closures. It’s nice to keep some areas untouched for a while. It’s good for the habitats. I get above these gates often and it’s my favorite time of year to get out because there’s a lot of privacy and it’s quiet. It would be good for the world if more people went for a nice quiet walk in the woods.


Plenty of places to go for a nice quiet walk in the woods when all the roads are open!

Public roads were intended to be driven, not locked for walkers.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I get it that the roads need to be gated for the winter months to prevent idiots from thinking they can take their trucks, ATV's, UTV's into an area and winding up stranded. It's a safety deal IMO. What aggravates me, is the division offers early hunts (spring bear for one) and one has a very difficult time finding access to the lands to pursue ones quarry. Sure, you don't have to apply for that hunt date, but many get frustrated finding very limited access. I know individuals that have tracks on UTV;s and make it into the areas, but not everyone can afford 6K to have tracks. I know I don't

One needs to do the research and know the area prior to applying for a hunt I know, but it seems foolish to me that SOME areas stay closed until that date of the set opening. Even when damage to the roads would be very minimal. 

Stipey, I know there is still snow limiting access to some areas near your hunting location. Had a friend take the long way around with tracks on his RZR and said their area a few areas that were dicey, and without tracks, he never would have made it.

With the spring rains and snow in the higher altitudes, it could pose a later opening. I would be more than happy to give up a week or two of hunting for moisture that we desperately need.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

There are long term solutions, like calling your representatives to fund the USFS (and others) comparable to historic levels. I don't think most people realize how emaciated that agency's budget is. We've made some changes, like ending "fire borrowing" (a Trump signed measure) but we have a long way to go.

And from my understanding the hunts are not coordinated with these agencies, regarding gate openings. If that's accurate, and people are disappointed by that fact, then call DWR and the USFS to encourage collaboration. Institutions and agencies often create MOUs that solve these issues.

I will say I've seen roads that are open more generously around melt out and more often than not the damage becomes significant over several seasons. A lot depends on the type of road but if it's graded dirt or an unmaintained road it really only takes a few people being selfish to turn it into a hell hole of path. And every district is within driving distance of a teenage boy, with more testosterone than brains, that loves to go mudding.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's called "Stud Mud" on the teenagers trucks. They find the big mudpuddle then drive as fast as they can. Funny when their distributor got moisture in it and the truck stopped running. Most of them didn't know what happened and they'd have to call Dad. When Dad showed up, all hell broke loose. LOL  

Gee's....I just dated myself talking about the old school vehicle electrical system.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It was always fun in the days before gates to see who was stuck the furthest into a snow drift and had to walk out and find help. I pulled my share of friends off of drifts in the middle of the night after waiting for the muddy road to freeze so that I didn't tear up my truck. 

The only time that I got stuck with someone was up Santaquin Canyon. My buddy hit that drift as fast as he could to get across it and managed to almost make it before all 4 tires spun out. All we had to dig in that snow were a couple of gold panning pans. That was a long cold night until we got to a point that the front tires hit the dirt and we could pull out of that drift. 

Naturally I never did get stuck myself.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I MAY or may not have walked home a couple of times back in the day. 
We always thought we had to be the first one to get on the mountain.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Forest service website says the road I need will be open May 15, today. May 15th is a month or more later than usual. Got all geared up today and headed up to do some looking around and……the gate is still locked. Love government work.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Government doesn't work on weekends


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Critter said:


> Government doesn't work on weekends


Ain't that the truth !!
They also don't answer to their customers. (Us)


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I tried calling the Forest Circus for my bear hunt. I called the office closest to my area around 10 times and it rang and rang with no prompts, answers or answering machine. I then phoned the next location several times to only receive a machine and left messages that have still not been returned for a month now. I then called the main offices in South Jordan and couldn't get through to a real person there and left a message explaining that I have not been able to reach any of the sub offices and NEED to speak to a representative about the 14 day camping limit. The South Jordan office has not called me back either for several weeks. 

No wonder their catch phrase is "Department of Aggrivation"! 

By the way, I am usually more respectful of Government offices but I have a long history with the Forest Circus and they are not the kind of people that I want to be friends with. I only speak with them when there are no other options. I have also found that there are a few good employees but they are from other states so far. I'll stop for now so I can get my blood to cool down.


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Critter said:


> Government doesn't work on weekends


 Nope they don’t. They probably should have taken that into account before publishing an opening date on a weekend.


----------

